
A Map of Human History, Hidden in DNA - Errorcod3
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20170420-map-human-history-hidden-in-dna-john-novembre-interview/
======
Errorcod3
Principal Component Analysis Explained Visually:
[http://setosa.io/ev/principal-component-
analysis/](http://setosa.io/ev/principal-component-analysis/)

